# Relief teaching?



## langroberte (Feb 3, 2015)

We will be moving to Auckland in Jan 2016. We plan to be there for 18 months. My wife already has a job offer as an engineer. 1 child will be in school and another will be in ECE 3 days a week.

I'm a certified teacher in the US and will be completing my doctoral dissertation while we are there. I will be submitting my paperwork to get certified to teach in NZ. I'm wondering if anybody knows how easy/difficult it is to land a relief teaching gig in Auckland? I don't want to teach full time because I will be home with son 2 days a week and I also want flexibility to spend some days working on my dissertation. Relief teaching seems like the best option.
Thoughts?


----------



## jem31 (Jan 11, 2015)

Hi

I currently work as a relief teacher in Christchurch but will soon be moving to Auckland.

In Christchurch there are less schools and most schools have pretty much full time relievers working in them- so they get the work first. But in saying that, i did pretty well out of it last year, even if i was in 6 different schools! I don't know what Auckland is like but in Chch, the private schools will only let you relieve your teaching subject area, while most other schools will let you relieve whatever- which is great. 

There are a lot more schools in Auckland, so I don't think you will have any problem getting work. Term 1 is slow, it picks up term 2/3 then dies off term 4. 

I am a bit nervous starting out relieving in a new city, if and when it starts I can let you know how it is if you like.

Good luck to you and your family on your move!! lane:

hope that helps a wee bit

ps- the kids here, i have found, are mostly awesome!!


----------

